# Déception...



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2005)

Eh oui, j'avais oublié...


...
Ce soir je monte gentiment dans ma modeste automobile rouge ferrari (surtout la portière avant gauche...) direction la ville...
...
Downtown, domme on dit.
Tout ceci dans l'idée toute bête de boire une bière, ou plusieurs, de passer faire un tendre bisou a ma douce et voluptueuse compagne (qui, elle, en vend... de la bière, hein, pas des bisous...), bref, de profiter de la relative quiétude dont on peut encore jouir du côté de chez moi...
En effet, les touristes ne sont pas encore tous arrivés à La rochelle...
... C'est là ou c'que j'habite...

...
Ah tiens d'ailleurs ça me fait penser :

-PARENTHESE CULTURE_
La Rochelle ne se trouve pas en Bretagne, contrairement à ce que pense un grand nombre d'incultes décérébrés... C'est en Charente-maritime, ça veut dire que c'est largement plus au SUD... Et ça, ça veut dire que c'est largement EN-DESSOUS...
Voila, comme ça c'est dit...
-FIN DE LA PARENTHESE CULTURE-


Bref, pour résumer ce qu'il y a plus haut, je dirais que ce soir, le coeur gonflé d'optimisme et d'innocence, je m'apprêtais à aller passer une bonne soirée entre amis autour de quelques verres, si possible au fond d'un bistrot pas trop bruyant...
Mais j'avais oublié qu'aujourd'hui nous sommes le 21 juin, qui correspond, si je ne m'abuse, à la nuit la plus courte de l'année, mais aussi la plus bruyante...

C'est la putain de fête de la musique...
Et quand j'ai vu la foule hurlante qui m'attendait en centre ville, je me suis douté de quelque chose...
Mais il était trop tard, j'étais sur place, autant tenter le coup, allez, fais pas ton misanthrope, va un peu te mélanger ça te fera pas de mal...

Donc, j'ai du me résoudre a me garer à cheval sur un trottoir (bordure jaune bien sûr) et une piste cyclable, après avoir cherché sans succès une place de parking convenable pendant près d'une demie heure.
Puis j'ai marché de longues minutes en direction du bruit...
Tout ça pour me retrouver submergé par une marée humaine, bigarrée certes, mais à la conversation somme toute assez restreinte...
Je hais les rassemblements, ça rend con...

Il va sans dire qu'au bout de 5 minutes je suis reparti d'ou je venais, et fissa...

...
Ce soir il fait beau, et je suis d'humeur badine...
Eh ben à cause de cette fête de la musique à la con, je ne peux profiter ni de l'un ni de l'autre, je reste cloîtré ici en attendant que ça se tasse, fait chier, chier, et merde...

Pourquoi, mais pourquoi les gens s'intéressent-ils à la musique ce soir???
Il y en a 364 autres pour ça, eh ben NON!!! C'est ce soir, en même temps que tout le monde!!!
Pourquoi?
Parce que c'est gratuit?
Allons, quoi, merde, des concerts gratuits yen a plein, tres souvent, suffit de foutre le nez dehors!!

...
Pourquoi alors?
Pour découvrir de nouveaux horizons musicaux peut être? :mouais:
La bonne blague!!! Si on s'intéresse, on le fait toute l'année, pas juste aujourd'hui!!
En plus, entre nous, si c'est pour découvrir des groupes d'adolescents boutonneux qui savent tout juste plaquer trois accords en son saturé, autant rester chez soi et écouter Nirvana...

Bref, la seule explication qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est que c'est pour faire comme tout le monde...
Et là, je me dis que j'ai bien fait de rentrer...

Je suis déçu...


...
Et je conchie la fête de la musique, Jack, shame on you...


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2005)

:sleep: 

On dirait du Desprogres, mais sans le talent, dommage... moi aussi je vais rentrer.


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2005)

Une bonne dizaine d'années que je fuis la fête de la musique. J'avais prévu de faire pareil ce soir. Et puis en rentrant du boulot, une scène, des types qui font la balance, une atmosphère raffraichie par une courte pluie, des rires un peu partout, des bars improvisés, bref une envie de bouger finalement.

Pas décue. Plein de bon son, dont mademoiselle Lolita  et D.I.P entre autres.

Certes beaucoup de monde, mais ambiance cool.
J'y retournerai faire un tour l'année prochaine.


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2005)

Je suis allé randonner en ville ce soir comme je le fais généralement ce jour-là. C'est sûr, de ci de là, ça met les oreilles en tire-bouchon    et ce n'est pas le meilleur jour pour écouter de la musique, ni, probablement, pour en faire. Mais je continue à trouver que l'ambiance est souvent pas désagréable. Non que j'aime spécialement la foule mais là, la foule n'est pas lisse au point d'en être écoeurante, elle fait des grumeaux, jamais tout à fait les mêmes  mais toujours  étrangement mélangés et, au moins ici, de taille raisonnable. En résumé, c'est de la pâtisserie pas raffinée mais faite à la maison, et encore à la va-vite, sans l'avoir prévu et sans trop y faire attention vu qu'on prend l'apéro ne même temps. Et ce n'est pas grave parce qu'on sait que si on mange des crêpes ensemble, c'est pas pour les crêpes, c'est pour les gens qui les mangent ensemble.  

Et, malgré tout ce qui est pénible dans cette fête, il y a aussi un peu de ça sans compter que mon gamin râlerait si je ne l'y amenais pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Ben nous on a joué aprés un an et demi de break...

Sympa.

On continue vendredi...

C'est r'parti comme en 40.

J'ai mal au dos.


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben nous on a joué aprés un an et demi de break...
> 
> ....
> 
> J'ai mal au dos.



T'as joué à quoi exactement ???


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juin 2005)

Ben au con comme d'hab !


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2005)

moi j'ai eu droit au frere de DidierSuper au resto ou j'ai bouffé :mouais: 

Enfin apres y'avait un concert sympa en centre ville donc ca a compensé le truc.

Par contre je conchie les grognons qui n'ont rien compris a la fête de la musique. C'est une excellente chose car c'est un des rares evenements ou la musique, la vraie, pas les merdes starakadémi et autres erzats de soit disant musique dont la télé nous abruti, est enfin mise en valeur.

Que ca continue ainsi, quoiqu'en pense les associaux.

bobbynountchak, pense a me filer ton adresse, l'an prochain je t'offre un bon vieux concert de metal au pied de tes fenetres avec grande joie. Faire chier les grognons est un plaisir.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juin 2005)

Hier soir, l'a plu ici, personne dans les rues, triste fête... :sick:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Juin 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]
bobbynountchak, pense a me filer ton adresse, l'an prochain je t'offre un bon vieux concert de metal au pied de tes fenetres avec grande joie. Faire chier les grognons est un plaisir.[/QUOTE]

En première partie, je peux proposer un groupe de polyphonies d'ici... C'est pas cruel, ça? ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

moi ce qui me desole c'es le fait que  , a part carneval et la fete de la musique ,ma ville
(et celles francaises voisinantes) est une ville fantome......  

j'habite en centre ville , centre de centre , en plein milieu et que je vois?
quelques voitures et 10/15 personnes par heures qui osent se promener  dans la ville deserte

cela en eté , en hiver a partir de 20h on voir plus un chat ....


hier soir bioman a sorti en souriant  :"tiens , on dirait sete en plein eté sans la musique" 


parfois en eté nous on sort faire le tour du centre , histoire de trainer nos pieds , profiter de la douceur du soir ,
 s'arreter boire un verre a une terrasse mais c'est pas la joie : 
a part quelques jeunes et les inconturnables promeneurs de chien ,  la ville est deserte , 
sur les terrasses quasi vide on n'entends que du chouchutement comme si on etait a l'eglise , 
meme les pigeons que fiston adore faire envoler de peur sont absents  

rien a voir avec la ville suisse (Bale) a 20 km de chez moi ou dans la petite ville du nord d'italie d'où je suis originaire : eté comme hiver il y a toujour du monde , il y a de "l'ambiance" , les gosses courents dans les rues pietonnes, les velos et rolleurs sont tres present :love:

 ici en alsace , et ailleur surement dans les villages et petite ville, personne ose sortir le soir ..... pourquoi ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé randonner en ville ce soir comme je le fais généralement ce jour-là. C'est sûr, de ci de là, ça met les oreilles en tire-bouchon  et ce n'est pas le meilleur jour pour écouter de la musique, ni, probablement, pour en faire. Mais je continue à trouver que l'ambiance est souvent pas désagréable. Non que j'aime spécialement la foule mais là, la foule n'est pas lisse au point d'en être écoeurante, elle fait des grumeaux, jamais tout à fait les mêmes mais toujours étrangement mélangés et, au moins ici, de taille raisonnable. En résumé, c'est de la pâtisserie pas raffinée mais faite à la maison, et encore à la va-vite, sans l'avoir prévu et sans trop y faire attention vu qu'on prend l'apéro ne même temps. Et ce n'est pas grave parce qu'on sait que si on mange des crêpes ensemble, c'est pas pour les crêpes, c'est pour les gens qui les mangent ensemble.
> 
> Et, malgré tout ce qui est pénible dans cette fête, il y a aussi un peu de ça sans compter que mon gamin râlerait si je ne l'y amenais pas.


Euuhh tu parles toujours de musique là ???


----------



## z-moon (22 Juin 2005)

ben moi j'ai bien dormi...

à "Beaujolais Village" _(villefranche sur saône  )_, la fête de la zique aura lieu ce vendredi, on appelle ça "la nuit de l'été" (dans l'année il y a deux événements importants : "la fête des conscrits" et "la nuit de l'été", la reste du temps c'est tout comme la ville de robertav, alors il faut en profiter  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas décue. Plein de bon son, dont mademoiselle Lolita  et D.I.P entre autres.




*Héhé, en allant voir le site de D.I.P*
et leur rubrique dates-tours, j'ai vu que ça allait chauffer à Marseille début Août


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bobbynountchak, pense a me filer ton adresse, l'an prochain je t'offre un bon vieux concert de metal au pied de tes fenetres avec grande joie. Faire chier les grognons est un plaisir.




Lapin compris?
L'a pô compris!! 
Ce qui me gêne c'est pas la musique (d'ailleurs, le métal, je suis fan... S'il est bien joué... Ce qui est très rare lors de la fête de la musique, faut avouer...)
Ce qui me dérange, c'est ce côté rassemblement, toutes ces familles braillardes qui débarquent en même temps pour aller écouter de la musique live, juste CE jour là... 
Putain, allez voir des concerts le reste de l'année bordel!! Après on s'étonne que le moindre groupe compétent qui veut percer galère à mort... Ben c'est sur que si les gens s'interessent a la musique un jour par an c'est pas facile de remplir les salles quand on est pas hyper connu genre starakademy comme tu dis...
...




			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En première partie, je peux proposer un groupe de polyphonies d'ici... C'est pas cruel, ça? ...



Ca par contre c'est salaud...
c'est pas ton groupe au moins?
Ca s'appelle comment? 
"i patochi"?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2005)

Ce que j'aime bien dans cette fete de la musique, c'est de boire une (ou des  ) bieres, tout en ecoutant plein de petits groupes : des doués (y'en a!) des mauvais qui font rire, de tout, du papy avec son accordeon, au groupe "PunkRock Chrétien" (j'en ai vu un hier soir ), en passant par de la musique classique...

C'est cette diversité et le fait que ce soit ouverts à tous, sans condition de "savoir bien jouer" que je trouve intéressant...

Apres, il y aura toujours des gens pour aller voir Lorie à Versailles, pour le truc de france 2... 


Si je veux voir des concerts plus importants, je vais voir un concert dans une salle ou l'acoustique sera soignée, ou dans un festival...


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2005)

Moi je fais des concerts toute l'année de temps en temps, des ptites salles, des ptit groupes, toujours du très très bon, et puis j'apprécie également la fête de la musique. Alors oui il y a un côté Dysneyland, un gros troupeau décérébré qui sort parce qu'il faut bien et qui serait content ou triste quoi qu'il arrive, que ça soit fête de la zik ou du slip, le pire c'est que c'est souvent eux qui rentrent en te disant l'air blasé que la fête de la zik c'est plus comme avant, qu'il y avait rien cette année, alors que moi j'ai vu des trucs, de l'excellent, du génial et de la merde évidemment.

Cette journée reste encore assez free, malheureusement c'est de plus en plus convenu c'est vrai mais faut pas exagérer, il y a encore de la place pour tout le monde, le hic c'est que ça devient un prétexte pour que le reste de l'année bah tu fermes ta gueule toi et ton instrument à bruit, qu'il soit violon ou gibson avec une disto bien grasse, c'est surtout ça que je déplore.

Après moi les troupeau, je les trouve nécessaire, sans eux, j'aurais pas l'impression d'être à part, et parfois bah c'est moi qui suis dans le troupeau et qui fais la gueule quand je comprends pas un truc que tout le monde veut faire, comme aller au multiplex par exemple, ou à un concert gratuit parce qu'il est gratos, David Haliday en général, avant c'était Daniel Guichard...  :love:


----------



## Luc G (22 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Euuhh tu parles toujours de musique là ???



ça peut se discuter effectivement   Mais si il y a aussi de la musique et souvent des trucs que je n'ai pas trop l'habitude d'entendre   Et j'en écoute ! Mais c'est clair que dans la fête de la musique, il n'y a pas que la musique mais aussi la fête et surtout le solstice, cette vieille fête païenne déjà empaquetée dans la Saint-Jean.

Pour les concerts, ce sera plutôt en été ou surtout cet automne (festival de jazz) et puis par-ci par-là mais c'est vrai qu'on a souvent autre(s) chose(s) à faire


----------



## deadlocker (22 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour me retrouver submergé par une marée humaine, bigarrée certes, mais à la conversation somme toute assez restreinte...


 



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me gêne c'est pas la musique (d'ailleurs, le métal, je suis fan... S'il est bien joué... Ce qui est très rare lors de la fête de la musique, faut avouer...)
> Ce qui me dérange, c'est ce côté rassemblement, toutes ces familles braillardes qui débarquent en même temps pour aller écouter de la musique live, juste CE jour là...
> Putain, allez voir des concerts le reste de l'année bordel!! Après on s'étonne que le moindre groupe compétent qui veut percer galère à mort... Ben c'est sur que si les gens s'interessent a la musique un jour par an c'est pas facile de remplir les salles quand on est pas hyper connu genre starakademy comme tu dis...
> ...



C'est ce que j'ai le plus aimé moi ce côté "tous dans les rues". En France, ça se produit uniquement pour les manifestations (et encore...) ou pour la coupe du Monde (un peu plus rare ces derniers temps). 
Marcher en plein milieu de la route sans voiture, voir des personnes flâner sans but, partir à la rencontre de nouvelles musiques... Ca a son charme !

Je doute, vraiment (mais alors vraiment beaucoup!) qu'à cause de la fête de la musique, les concerts soient délaissés. Justement, non ! A Bourgoin-Jallieu, il y a deux ans, il y avait des scènes avec une programmation bien précise, et chaque groupe en profitait pour dire quand et où ils seraient en concert. C'est totalement infondé d'affirmer que les gens vont écouter de la musique juste CE jour là.

Car ceux qui osent se mettre en scène ce jour là sont des passionés. Ils ont joué des heures d'affilées, pour faire partager leur passion. Et les spectateurs qui tapaient dans leurs mains régulièrement, ou qui restaient assis, silencieux et attentifs n'avaient pas l'air de s'intéresser à la musique qu'entre 22h et deux heures du mat' le 21 juin.

Si tu préféres passer une soirée dans un cercle d'amis (par définition fermé), libre à toi. Mais se retrouver avec des inconnus, dans une ambiance conviviale (voire même fraternelle - cf le métro toulousain à 2h du mat' où on était très proche  ), autours d'une chose : la musique, je trouve ça beau.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Car ceux qui osent se mettre en scène ce jour là sont des passionés. Ils ont joué des heures d'affilées, pour faire partager leur passion.



J'en sais quelquechose, je l'ai pas mal fait aussi... jusqu'au jour ou j'ai compris que je pouvais jouer ailleurs et d'autres jours...



			
				deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Mais se retrouver avec des inconnus, dans une ambiance conviviale (voire même fraternelle - cf le métro toulousain à 2h du mat' où on était très proche  ), autours d'une chose : la musique, je trouve ça beau.



Je comprends...

...
Mais je chie dessus quand même...


----------



## deadlocker (22 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais je chie dessus quand même...



C'est un peu crû, :love: mais au moins c'est clair


----------



## hunjord (22 Juin 2005)

Pour ma part je suis quelque peu mitigé..c'est clair que dans l'ensemble quand on déambule dans les rues, on tombe sur du bien et du pas bien....mais quoi qi'il arrive, je ne conchie pas, ah non....mon caractère humaniste ressort sans doute....pour une fois que la populasse sort de sa télé, de la star Ac' de mes deux, de la ferme des has been, ou de je ne sais pas quoi...bein on voit des gens dans la rue qui boivent des bières, des pères de famille bien adipeux et suant qui après quatre barquettes de frites pensent passer au dessert en ce prennant un Kebab....
Sans doute que cela doit être vachement grisant pour les momes de 14 ans de se produire devant une foule de groupie se déléctant de leur bière et diverses saucisses frites....mais quoi qu'il en soit un bon souvenir pour eux, même si il repasse a chaque coin de rue les mêmes rifs mal accordés de Nirvana.
Pour ma part, j'ai pour habitude de me rendre dans un cul de sac d'une belle ville de bourgogne et de participer a une pseudo Rave improvisé mais à chaque fois déjanté, chaque année.....
En général, le lendemain c'est dur.....
Je suis personnellement pour cette fête de la musique, tout en pensant que la musique il faut s'y interesser plus qu'une fois par an....j'ai pour habitude de me promener sur les festoches et les salles locales qui de temps à autre passent de bon p'tits trucs...
Ce qui me plait aussi, c'est qu'on ne ressent pas d'aspect commercial ou marketing...c'est neutre.
voilà mon p'tit point de vue de provincial...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me plait aussi, c'est qu'on ne ressent pas d'aspect commercial ou marketing...c'est neutre.




vraiment ??????     

pas commerciale c'est vite dit :

 une canette de coca a 3¤
et le glacier où j'achete souvent la glace passe de 2.50¤ a 4¤


----------



## hunjord (22 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais quelquechose, je l'ai pas mal fait aussi... jusqu'au jour ou j'ai compris que je pouvais jouer ailleurs et d'autres jours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bof.. le"moi je chie dessus"


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vraiment ??????
> 
> pas commerciale c'est vite dit :
> 
> ...




C'est pas pareil ça, c'est du commerce, c'est pas ce qu'on entend par commercial, ouai je sais c'est tiré par les cheveux, mais une canette de coca c'est effectivement un produit de merde, alors 2 ou 15 ¤, bien fait pour celui qui l'achète, chiard ou pas  !    :love: 

Ah ouai tu veux un coca gamin ? Un peu de café, un peu de lime et puis tu souffles dedans pour faire le gaz et puis voilà, et si tu la ramènes, j'te fous une tarte avec mes mains encore plein de graisse de frites !


----------



## hunjord (22 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vraiment ??????
> 
> pas commerciale c'est vite dit :
> 
> ...



Bah oui, en Alsace c'est plus cher....la bière je l'a payait un euro et cinquante cents hier soir. moins cher qu'au troquet du coin...
pis c'est normal que le coca soit plus cher la binouze 

Enfin, pour cloturer mon sentiment....dans les mois très proches je vais sans doute partir en expat aux US pour mon taf.....A choisir entre les kermesses ou les barbecue avec Walker Texas Ranger et les fetes de la zic...
Raison pour laquelle je me dis que c'est p'tet pas si naze...et ca va sans doute me manquer ces choses qu'il se passe en France...ailleurs c'est pas pareil..


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pour habitude de me rendre dans un cul de sac d'une belle ville de bourgogne et de participer a une pseudo Rave improvisé mais à chaque fois déjanté, chaque année.....
> En général, le lendemain c'est dur.....




Ah ouai ils le font encore ça ? En face de la chouette ?   Moi ça me saoulait c'était pas trop mon trip mais c'est vrai que ça le faisait bien


----------



## hunjord (22 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai ils le font encore ça ? En face de la chouette ?   Moi ça me saoulait c'était pas trop mon trip mais c'est vrai que ça le faisait bien



Monsieur connait les lieux......

Ouaip, moi une fois par an ca me convient bien....


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur connait les lieux......
> 
> Ouaip, moi une fois par an ca me convient bien....




Oui en fait moi je venais à la fin, histoire de récupérer les ptites de 16 ans qui étaient trop crackés et je les ramenais dans mon antre


----------



## hunjord (22 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui en fait moi je venais à la fin, histoire de récupérer les ptites de 16 ans qui étaient trop crackés et je les ramenais dans mon antre



'tain, j'ai eu de la chance alors


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, j'ai eu de la chance alors




Clair... surtout que ma vue baisse après 3 litres de bières  :rateau:


----------



## hunjord (22 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Clair... surtout que ma vue baisse après 3 litres de bières  :rateau:



le 21 juin, c'est le jour le plus long....normal qu'on ai soif 

pffouuu pis il fai chaud en plus....:hosto:


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

à éviter absolument (du moins dans notre magnifique et bien aimée capitale) : la défaite de la musique, le soir de l'an, le 14 juillet, voire l'opération Paris Plage. C'est simple, des flux ininterrompus de Réseau Express Regional déversent ce qui se fait de mieux comme racaille avec une nette tendance pour les uniformes Lacoste et la démarche très chaloupée), marchant ou plutôt errant tels des zombies dans les rues et toujours prêt à venir t'embrouiller en t'encerclant (toujours à plusieurs) ou en mettant des mains au culs de tes copines...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ..................................., comme aller au multiplex par exemple, ou à un concert gratuit parce qu'il est gratos, David Haliday en général, avant c'était Daniel Guichard... :love:


Merde alors t'as raison. .!! J'ai vu un concert gratuit sur nantes une fois (concert ricard ) ben c'était David Halliday:rateau: !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> à éviter absolument (du moins dans notre magnifique et bien aimée capitale) : la défaite de la musique, le soir de l'an, le 14 juillet, voire l'opération Paris Plage. C'est simple, des flux ininterrompus de Réseau Express Regional déversent ce qui se fait de mieux comme racaille avec une nette tendance pour les uniformes Lacoste et la démarche très chaloupée), marchant ou plutôt errant tels des zombies dans les rues et toujours prêt à venir t'embrouiller en t'encerclant (toujours à plusieurs) ou en mettant des mains au culs de tes copines...


 
Chez nous ilsviennent pas... On est sponsorisés par Beretta...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous ilsviennent pas... On est sponsorisés par Beretta...


 
Ile de Beauté : 1 pts
Ile de France  : 0 pts


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous ilsviennent pas... On est sponsorisés par Beretta...



De toute façon, en Corse, y a pas qu'eux qui viennent pas...  :mouais:


----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> C'est simple, des flux ininterrompus de Réseau Express Regional déversent ce qui se fait de mieux comme racaille avec une nette tendance pour les uniformes Lacoste et la démarche très chaloupée), marchant ou plutôt errant tels des zombies dans les rues et toujours prêt à venir t'embrouiller en t'encerclant (toujours à plusieurs) ou en mettant des mains au culs de tes copines...



J'ai ce qu'il te faut : Sarkozy. Un bon coup de Karcher et on n'en parle plus.


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ce qu'il te faut : Sarkozy. Un bon coup de Karcher et on n'en parle plus.



si ça continue, je déménage à Los Angeles. Là bas au moins les racailles d'Inglewood ne mettent jamais les pieds à Melrose ou Berverly Hills pour y taxer clopes et téléphones portables avec des coup de têtes/balayettes (on se demande pourquoi d'ailleurs)


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, en Corse, y a pas qu'eux qui viennent pas...  :mouais:



Tant mieux...


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux...




C'est cool on peut ouvertement raciste aujourd'hui et tout le monde s'en tape, heureusement que tous les corses sont pas comme ça. :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> si ça continue, je déménage à Los Angeles. Là bas au moins les racailles d'Inglewood ne mettent jamais les pieds à Melrose ou Berverly Hills pour y taxer clopes et téléphones portables avec des coup de têtes/balayettes (on se demande pourquoi d'ailleurs)




Bah vas-y qu'est-ce que tu attends ?   
Et puis t'as qu'à leur casser la gueule, t'es une lavette c'est tout  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool on peut ouvertement raciste aujourd'hui et tout le monde s'en tape, heureusement que tous les corses sont pas comme ça. :mouais:



Nan... pas du tout...

Moi je suis pas raciste, ce sont les autres que j'aime pas, dans leur ensemble, et ce tout à fait indépendement de toute considération raciale.

Du coup, faut reconnaitre qu'en corse on jouit d'une tranquilité qui n'existe nulle part ailleur.

Nulle part.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que tous les corses sont pas comme ça. :mouais:



Le genre de petite phrase qui voudrait atténuer le reste du propos...

Un peu à la macounette... j'aime pas trop en fait...


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le genre de petite phrase qui voudrait atténuer le reste du propos...
> 
> Un peu à la macounette... j'aime pas trop en fait...




Oui bah désolé, je ne peux pas faire que des post parfaits tout le temps !  :style:


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah vas-y qu'est-ce que tu attends ?
> Et puis t'as qu'à leur casser la gueule, t'es une lavette c'est tout  :rateau:



mais oui j'y vais, à moi les clones de P. Anderson, je reviendrais peut être quand Paris sera comme dans B13.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan... pas du tout...
> 
> Moi je suis pas raciste, ce sont les autres que j'aime pas, dans leur ensemble, et ce tout à fait indépendement de toute considération raciale.
> 
> ...




Si, dans le Morvan c'est peinard aussi, pourtant ils ont pas de guns, juste des fourches.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah désolé, je ne peux pas faire que des post parfaits tout le temps !  :style:



Ah tiens... Moi c'est le contraire.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si dans le Morvan c'est peinard aussi, pourtant ils ont pas de guns, juste des fourches.



Dans le village de ma famille y a pas beaucoup de GUN comme tu dis (un peu à la djeuns..j'aime qu'à moitié aussi...).

Et dans le morvan on a la paix parce que personne veut y aller tout court !!!


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> mais oui j'y vais, à moi les clones de P. Anderson, je reviendrais peut être quand Paris sera comme dans B13.



Déjà que j'aime pas l'originale !


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> des flux ininterrompus de Réseau Express Regional déversent ce qui se fait de mieux comme racaille avec une nette tendance pour les uniformes Lacoste et la démarche très chaloupée), marchant ou plutôt errant tels des zombies dans les rues et toujours prêt à venir t'embrouiller en t'encerclant (toujours à plusieurs) ou en mettant des mains au culs de tes copines...


faut pas abuser quand même ... ça dépend dans quel coin tu va aussi ... mardi soir j'en ai pas vu une seule de caille ... bon j'ai pas cherché non plus ... mais jamais d'emmerdes de ce côté là ...

et c'était une très bonne soirée  :love: un très bon groupe, de la très bonne musique, un coin sympa ...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah désolé, je ne peux pas faire que des post parfaits tout le temps !  :style:



Bon ça va pour cette fois... 

Le phrase dite "phrase de Macounette" est à proscrire...

Faut le savoir...


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans le village de ma famille y a pas beaucoup de GUN comme tu dis (un peu à la djeuns..j'aime qu'à moitié aussi...).
> 
> Et dans le morvan on a la paix parce que personne veut y aller tout court !!!




Normal que t'aime pas trop le "à la djeuns", t'es plus proche de la retraite que de l'adolescence, moi pas, mais plus pour longtemps c'est sûr... :rateau: 
Après ce qu'il vaudrait mieux dire ou pas, je m'en fous un ptit peu c'est vrai   

Moi j'y vais dans le Morvan, j'adore, j'ai un ami qui y habite, je vais bidouiller leur imac g4 de temps à autres.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Normal que t'aime pas trop le "à la djeuns", t'es plus proche de la retraite que de l'adolescence, moi pas, mais plus pour longtemps c'est sûr... :rateau:
> Après ce qu'il vaudrait mieux dire ou pas, je m'en fous un ptit peu c'est vrai
> 
> Moi j'y vais dans le Morvan, j'adore, j'ai un ami qui y habite, je vais bidouiller leur imac g4 de temps à autres.



Moi, ma femme est originaire de bourgogne (ce qui est déjà pas mal...) et ses cousins vont en vacances dans le morvan pour avooir la paix...(on croit rever...)


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ma femme est originaire de bourgogne (ce qui est déjà pas mal...) et ces cousins vont en vacances dans le morvan pour avooir la paix...(on croit rever...)




Ah la Bourgogne et ses villes mortes, j'adore


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que j'aime pas l'originale !




figure toi que j'ai testé le genre, au touché c'est déroutant, le matin démaquillée...et ben vaut mieux partir avant. 

mais comme ce sont des filles qui étaient moches ou quelconques avant de passer chez le chirurgien, elles sont faciles.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> figure toi que j'ai testé le genre, au touché c'est déroutant, le matin démaquillée...et ben vaut mieux partir avant.
> 
> mais comme ce sont des filles qui étaient moches ou quelconques avant de passer chez le chirurgien, elles sont sont faciles.




Hum sympa ton histoire, pas glauque en plus, tu serais pas ce qu'on appelle vulgairement un "salaud" ?    


Et bien je vois qu'il y a de l'ambiance ici... Certains messages sont plus que limites, calmos, merci. 
Foguenne


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hum sympa ton histoire, pas glauque en plus, tu serais pas ce qu'on appelle vulgairement un "salaud" ?
> :mouais:
> 
> ......



Bof, bof là...


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

Ah ça y est, on pas le droit d'aller trop loin, je vais me prendre un coup de morale   

C'est pas pire que le post de purestyle, j'ai grossi un peu le trait c'est tout  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bof, bof là...



Je te trouve injuste ! On a une belle équipe de _winners_ là... Dans deux secondes, on va trouver du pétrole.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve injuste ! On a une belle équipe de _winners_ là... Dans deux secondes, on va trouver du pétrole.



 

Je sens que ça vient là d'ailleurs.... :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

Bon ok je me casse alors... je retourne sur le forum de groland, vous êtes pas assez saoul en fait je crois.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juin 2005)

Faut pas croire, en bourgogne aussi ya du rebelle avec les chaussettes par-dessus le joguinje ,la banane autour du cou...et qui te racket armé d'un pot d'échappement bidalot...
....yo..


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

detrompe toi, elles viennent toutes de milieux huppées et sont bardées de diplomes d'écoles de com...des pov Bridget Jones quoi
Et puis quand je pense à tous ces types qui claquent leur frics chez les pros pour tirer un coup.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> detrompe toi, elles viennent toutes de milieux huppées et sont bardées de diplomes d'écoles de com...des pov Bridget Jones quoi
> Et puis quand je pense à tous ces types qui claquent leur frics chez les pros pour tirer un coup.




Ah bah ça va alors, on peut les baiser et partir le matin à la sauvette en laissant le préso noué sous le lit, c'est ma ptite signature, le JPTK Style ! :style:


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas croire, en bourgogne aussi ya du rebelle avec les chaussettes par-dessus le joguinje ,la banane autour du cou...et qui te racket armé d'un pot d'échappement bidalot...
> ....yo..




C'est clair, j'ai même été pris dans un piège une fois, j'avais ramené un type dans sa cité, et en fait ils m'attendaient à 15, il a fallut que je leur casse la gueule à tous en même temps, pas facile même pour moi  :rose: 

Je plaisante, mais j'ai bien cru que j'allais mourir ce soir là, tout ça pour me piquer mon austin mini rouge, me péter la tête et jouer avec moi parce qu'ils s'ennuyaient les gamins... bah ouai mais c'est normal aussi, faut les comprendre, y a même pas de jouets dans la cour...


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

Vous cherchez quoi, là ? A voir jusqu'où on peut aller dans le mauvais goût ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans deux secondes, on va trouver du pétrole.


Présent !


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous cherchez quoi, là ? A voir jusqu'où on peut aller dans le mauvais goût ?




Ah j'ai dû mal lire la charte, je savais pas que le mauvais goût était à proscrire, ok c'est noté chef !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, j'ai même été pris dans un piège une fois, j'avais ramené un type dans sa cité, et en fait ils m'attendaient à 15, il a fallut que je leur casse la gueule à tous en même temps, pas facile même pour moi :rose:
> 
> Je plaisante, mais j'ai bien cru que j'allais mourir ce soir là, tout ça pour me piquer mon austin mini rouge, me péter la tête et jouer avec moi parce qu'ils s'ennuyaient les gamins... bah ouai mais c'est normal aussi, faut les comprendre, y a même pas de jouets dans la cour...


Pffff les salauds, en plus elle existe en jouet la mini rouge et presque la meme taille !!!


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'ai dû mal lire la charte, je savais pas que le mauvais goût était à proscrire, ok c'est noté chef !




Désolé de constater qu'il te faut _obligatoirement_ un règlement ou un flic pour que tu comprennes quand t'arreter.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de constater qu'il te faut _obligatoirement_ un règlement ou un flic pour que tu comprennes quand t'arreter.




Je ne comprends pas, j'obéis c'est différent, comme avec la police d'ailleurs.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pffff les salauds, en plus elle existe en jouet la mini rouge et presque la meme taille !!!




Yep mais moi c'est le vieux modèle


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool on peut ouvertement raciste aujourd'hui et tout le monde s'en tape



J'espère seulement que tu plaisantes quand tu dis ça. Perso, la "racaille", je me fous royalement qu'elle soit bien blanche ou noire ou basanée, qu'elle vienne d'Asie, du Maghreb ou de Neuilly. Et je trouve déplorable qu'on ne puisse plus se plaindre de l'insécurité sans être étiquetté de droite ou raciste ou pire... Le premier qui l'ouvre sur ce point, on lui renfonce sa peur dans la gorge. C'est d'autant plus inacceptable que ces non-dits forcés créent eux-même du ressentiment et, dans certains cas, du racisme. Il ne faut pas oublier la pensée du Président Senghor : "Les racistes sont des gens qui se trompent de colère."


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

Il est bien ce doquéville quand même...

Dommage qu'il ai des moeurs bizarres...


----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'espère seulement que tu plaisantes quand tu dis ça. Perso, la "racaille", je me fous royalement qu'elle soit bien blanche ou noire ou basanée, qu'elle vienne d'Asie, du Maghreb ou de Neuilly. Et je trouve déplorable qu'on ne puisse plus se plaindre de l'insécurité sans être étiquetté de droite ou raciste ou pire... Le premier qui l'ouvre sur ce point, on lui renfonce sa peur dans la gorge. C'est d'autant plus inacceptable que ces non-dits forcés créent eux-même du ressentiment et, dans certains cas, du racisme. Il ne faut pas oublier la pensée du Président Senghor : "Les racistes sont des gens qui se trompent de colère."



Et voilà, ça devait arriver. Le Doc s'énerve.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien ce doquéville quand même...
> 
> Dommage qu'il ai des moeurs bizarres...



Tu veux parler de mon amour immodéré pour les rollmops ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de mon amour immodéré pour les rollmops ?



Bien sur...

Tu n'es pas raisonnable avec les rollmops... on te l'a déjà dit !


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas, j'obéis c'est différent, comme avec la police d'ailleurs.




Si tu ne comprends pas mon intervention au vu de ce qui a été posté dans les pages précédentes (tu n'es pas le seul en cause, je te l'accorde), il y a vraiment un problème.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'espère seulement que tu plaisantes quand tu dis ça. Perso, la "racaille", je me fous royalement qu'elle soit bien blanche ou noire ou basanée, qu'elle vienne d'Asie, du Maghreb ou de Neuilly. Et je trouve déplorable qu'on ne puisse plus se plaindre de l'insécurité sans être étiquetté de droite ou raciste ou pire... Le premier qui l'ouvre sur ce point, on lui renfonce sa peur dans la gorge. C'est d'autant plus inacceptable que ces non-dits forcés créent eux-même du ressentiment et, dans certains cas, du racisme. Il ne faut pas oublier la pensée du Président Senghor : "Les racistes sont des gens qui se trompent de colère."




Tout à fait d'accord, sauf que bien souvent malheureusement, racaille c'est le terme politiquement correct pour désigner les "bougnoules" en gros, alors forcément quand on me parle de "racailles" et qu'on dérive direct sur la Corse où les problèmes de racisme sont loin d'être anecdotiques bah je peux m'empêcher de faire le lien, c'est tout.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord, sauf que bien souvent malheureusement, racaille c'est le terme politiquement correct pour désigner les "bougnoules" en gros, alors forcément quand on me parle de "racailles" et qu'on dérive direct sur la Corse où les problèmes de racisme sont loin d'être anecdotiques bah je peux m'empêcher de faire le lien, c'est tout.



Sans moi...


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans moi...




Ah oui, nan mais attends je désignais personne, je trouvais juste l'idée latente, je suis content de voir que je me plante !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, ça devait arriver. Le Doc s'énerve.



Ce qui m'énerve, c'est de ne plus pouvoir aborder certains sujets avec pragmatisme et sans les rattacher à une quelconque idéologie. L'idéologie rend con. Les gens veulent pouvoir se promener dans la rue, y compris à 3 heures du mat sans se faire emmerder. Point. Ça ne va pas plus loin que ça. Et j'ai du mal à admettre qu'on ajoute à leurs craintes en les taxant de racisme, en stigmatisant leur supposé manque de générosité, voire de réalisme (mais les choses sont comme ça tu sais ?). Si les choses sont comme ça, elle doivent changer. Comment, ce n'est pas de mon ressort et ce n'est sans doute pas l'endroir rêvé pour en discuter, mais tout ce que je sais c'est que quand une personne a peur, même de façon irrationnelle, on a tout à gagner à l'écouter. Ignorer sa peur est la dernière chose à faire.


----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'énerve, c'est de ne plus pouvoir aborder certains sujets avec pragmatisme et sans les rattacher à une quelconque idéologie.



Ça fait longtemps que tu sais qu'ici, ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit fait pour ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait longtemps que tu sais qu'ici, ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit fait pour ça.



Ben c'est à dire...

Y a des fois ou on y est presque arrivé faut voir...

Y a pas que du mauvais ces derniers temps...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2005)

Dla balle la fonction résumer d'osx avec les posts du doc 


> Ce qui m'énerve, c'est de ne plus pouvoir aborder certains sujets avec pragmatisme et sans les rattacher à une quelconque idéologie....  Et j'ai du mal à admettre qu'on ajoute à leurs craintes en les taxant de racisme, en stigmatisant leur supposé manque de générosité, voire de réalisme (mais les choses sont comme ça tu sais ?)....  Comment, ce n'est pas de mon ressort et ce n'est sans doute pas l'endroir rêvé pour en discuter, mais tout ce que je sais c'est que quand une personne a peur, même de façon irrationnelle, on a tout à gagner à l'écouter.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait longtemps que tu sais qu'ici, ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit fait pour ça.



Je ne parlais pas seulement d'ici.


----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parlais pas seulement d'ici.



Ici... ou ailleurs, c'est la même chose


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dla balle la fonction résumer d'osx avec les posts du doc



Très décevant avec les tiens : ça ne laisse que les smileys.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'énerve, c'est de ne plus pouvoir aborder certains sujets avec pragmatisme et sans les rattacher à une quelconque idéologie. L'idéologie rend con. Les gens veulent pouvoir se promener dans la rue, y compris à 3 heures du mat sans se faire emmerder. Point. Ça ne va pas plus loin que ça. Et j'ai du mal à admettre qu'on ajoute à leurs craintes en les taxant de racisme, en stigmatisant leur supposé manque de générosité, voire de réalisme (mais les choses sont comme ça tu sais ?). Si les choses sont comme ça, elle doivent changer. Comment, ce n'est pas de mon ressort et ce n'est sans doute pas l'endroir rêvé pour en discuter, mais tout ce que je sais c'est que quand une personne a peur, même de façon irrationnelle, on a tout à gagner à l'écouter. Ignorer sa peur est la dernière chose à faire.



Discours réfléchi issu directement de l'après 21 avril, ok, je suis d'accord, sauf que c'est pas non plus une raison pour laisser parfois passer des ptites phrases bien explicites, qui sont loin d'être innocentes ou légitimes.

De plus c'est à double tranchant ton truc, parce qu'on ne peut plus dire à quelqu'un qu'il est raciste sous prétexte qu'il souffre et qu'il a peur. Le type sort "nan mais regardez moi ça, on se croirait plus en France" et là t'as un type qui vient t'expliquer qu'il faut le comprendre aussi, alors ok comprenons les racistes, mais appelons un chat, un chat.

Moi c'est l'amalgame violence = étrangers, qui me dérangent et j'ai le droit de m'insurger contre ça, je ne nie pas la violence, je ne supporte pas le discours qui consiste à dire que c'est la faute des autres c'est tout.

Si tout le monde n'avaient pas abandonnés le navire, et bien on pourrait certainement marcher plus tranquillement dans les rues.

Bon faut que je trace !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> De plus c'est à double tranchant ton truc, parce qu'on ne peut plus dire à quelqu'un qu'il est raciste sous prétexte qu'il souffre et qu'il a peur. Le type sort "nan mais regardez moi ça, on se croirait plus en France" et là t'as un type qui vient t'expliquer qu'il faut le comprendre aussi, alors ok comprenons les racistes, mais appelons un chat, un chat.
> 
> Moi c'est l'amalgame violence = étrangers, qui me dérangent et j'ai le droit de m'insurger contre ça, je ne nie pas la violence, je ne supporte pas le discours qui consiste à dire que c'est la faute des autres c'est tout.



Personne d'autre que toi n'a fait cet amalgame dans ce fil. Il était question de "racaille", rien d'autre. Personne n'a parlé d'étrangers. En l'occurence, c'est toi qui a fait le lien entre l'un et l'autre, ce qui n'est sans doute pas innocent. Par ailleurs, je ne parlais pas de comprendre les racistes (bien qu'il soit toujours intéressant de connaître leurs raisons), mais de prêter attention aux inquiétudes de ceux qui ne le sont pas, de peur que, sans cela, il ne le deviennent.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence, c'est toi qui a fait le lien entre l'un et l'autre, ce qui n'est sans doute pas innocent.



Ah oui ? Et quelle intention me prêtes-tu alors ? Nan mais désolé, on commence avec les racailles, on enchaîne ensuite sur la corse qui représente quand même 50 % des crimes racistes en France, alors désolé si tu trouves que je prends trop rapidement les devant mais j'ai vu trop souvent le sujet commencer comme ça, puis déraper, pour ne pas anticiper, je ne vois pas où est le problème en fait, bref...






> Les gens veulent pouvoir se promener dans la rue, y compris à 3 heures du mat sans se faire emmerder.



Je reviens juste sur ce point. Rien de plus légitime et je souhaite évidemment qu'on progresse dans ce sens, c'est tellement convenu tout ça, mais bon, ça me rappelle juste cet historien écrivain dont j'ai oublié le nom (damned je suis discrédité !  ) que j'écoutais sur France cul et qui répondait à ceux qui voulaient de la sécurité et qui enchaînaient souvent avec : "dans le temps, bla bla bla", qu'il aurait bien voulu les emmener juste dans le Paris du début du siècle (il devait avoir une machine je suppose), où estourbir un flic était monnaie courante, ou certaines rues et quartiers étaient tout bonnement impraticables, par la police ou par les gens tout simplement. Alors ok, je dis pas qu'aujourd'hui on peut aller partout, je le sais par expérience, mais voilà à  mon avis ça n'a jamais été aussi calme que ces dernières années, malgré la violence toujours présente, insupportable j'entends bien.

Déjà juste y a 10 ans, dans ma ville, les agressions étaient plus courantes, aujourd'hui c'est bien simple, c'est mort.

Moi ce que je vois surtout, c'est de la violence psychologique, de la souffrance psychique et j'ai l'impression que la violence pourrait avoisiner les 0 % que les gens auraient toujours autant peur, voir même plus et ça oui ça m'inquiète bcp plus que tout le reste.


Loin de moi l'idée de faire ravaler leur peur aux gens, mais à chaque fois j'entends la même histoire, la mamie d'à côté, elle me parle tout le temps ça, blême de peur, il lui ait jamais rien arrivé et quand je lui demande comment elle sait tout ça, elle me répond du tac au tac "oh bah attendez, on y voit à la télé tous les jours !" et patati patata, Julien Courbet lui au moins c'est un bon jeune, et elle me dit ça à moi, le jeune... surtout qu'ici les gamins sont super polis, ils me trouent le cul à chaque fois, mais parfois ils font du bruit, et là la mamie dans son appart elle flippe, elle se dit que ça y est, ils viennent pour l'estourbir, j'ai beau la rassurer, elle m'écoute pas, y sont partout selon elle, elle ferait mieux de couper sa télé, comme nous tous, je dis pas qu'elle crée tout, mais bon, elle fait ce qu'elle veut quand même.


----------



## krystof (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle juste cet historien écrivain dont j'ai oublié le nom (damned je suis discrédité !  ) que j'écoutais sur *France cul*



Rocco Siffredi ?


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Rocco Siffredi ?




Ah oui possible, merci


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ? Et quelle intention me prêtes-tu alors ? Nan mais désolé, on commence avec les racailles, on enchaîne ensuite sur la corse qui est quand représente quand même 50 % des crimes racistes en France, alors désolé si tu trouves que je prends trop rapidement les devant mais j'ai vu trop souvent le sujet commencer comme ça, puis déraper, pour ne pas anticiper, je ne vois pas où est le problème en fait, bref...
> Je reviens juste sur ce point. Rien de plus légitime et je souhaite évidemment qu'on progresse dans ce sens, c'est tellement convenu tout ça, mais bon, ça me rappelle juste cet historien écrivain dont j'ai oublié le nom (damned je suis discrédité !  ) que j'écoutais sur France cul et qui répondait à ceux qui voulaient de la sécurité et qui enchaînaient souvent avec : "dans le temps, bla bla bla", qu'il aurait bien voulu les emmener juste dans le Paris du début du siècle (il devait avoir une machine je suppose), où estourbir un flic était monnaie courante, ou certaines rues et quartiers étaient tout bonnement impraticables, par la police ou par les gens tout simplement. Alors ok, je dis pas qu'aujourd'hui on peut aller partout, je le sais par expérience, mais voilà à mon avis ça n'a jamais été aussi calme que ces dernières années, malgré la violence toujours présente, insupportable j'entends bien.
> Déjà juste y a 10 ans, dans ma ville, les agressions étaient plus courantes, aujourd'hui c'est bien simple, c'est mort.
> 
> ...


Pareil !


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2005)

et sinon, plutot rasoir electrique ou mecanique??


..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ? Et quelle intention me prêtes-tu alors ?



Je ne te prête aucune intention. Si je trouve que ta réaction n'est pas innocente, c'est qu'il me semble clair que tu es à cran sur la question. Ta réponse est, à cet égard, édifiante.
J'espère seulement qu'entre ceux qui voient de l'insécurité là où elle n'est pas et ceux qui voient des racistes partout, on arrivera à s'en sortir... La passion, en ces matières, n'est pas recommandable.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

Certes, je le reconnais, mais comment ne pas être passionné, je te demandais malgré tout qu'elle était mon intention en étant totalement calme, en fait je n'ai jamais été énervé, juste sur le qui vive là je l'admets


----------



## hunjord (23 Juin 2005)

ouache !!!! il y a eu le feu ici 
Avec interventions des modos et tout, de la baston et tout 

C'est encore JPTK qui a mis le bazar??


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben nous on a joué aprés un an et demi de break...
> 
> Sympa.
> 
> ...



t'apelles ca jouer? 'still loving you' avec une voix d'ours....par 'les bras cassés'...pas mieux..


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'apelles ca jouer? 'still loving you' avec une voix d'ours....par 'les bras cassés'...pas mieux..



Pour la voix d'ours je le prend pas pour moi...puisque je suis pas chanteur...

Par contre il a effectivement (en pplus de la voix...) bien des points commun avec les ours...

Si bien qu'en général personne ne lui fait la remarque (même pas nous...)


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> t'apelles ca jouer? 'still loving you' avec une voix d'ours....par 'les bras cassés'...pas mieux..



Pierre Gilles Derennes... il est chercheur comme l'autre...

Mais lui c'est la merde qu'il cherche.

Ce en quoi il a tout a fait raison de faire de moi son interlocuteur principal !!


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

putain sonnyboy t'as encore éclusé d'un trait la boutanche de valstar ou quoi?
j'grille rien de ce que tu racontes!...
c'est qui gilles de rennes?
Gilles de ray, le serial killer médiéval?? gilles deleuze le philosophard spinoziste?
tain!...
moi mon alias c'est Derennes pasque j'suis de rennes..
spa dur a comprendre pourtant!
-trop fou le sonnyboy!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> putain sonnyboy t'as encore éclusé d'un trait la boutanche de valstar ou quoi?
> j'grille rien de ce que tu racontes!...
> c'est qui gilles de rennes?
> Gilles de ray, le serial killer médiéval?? gilles deleuze le philosophard spinoziste?
> ...



Ignorance crasse mon jeune ami.

Des nobels on en a pas tant que ça...


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

Bah il est de Gène le prix nobel pas de Rennes !  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

moué...normal que j'connaisse pas, j'aime pas les intellos..
je fonctionne selon mon adage   'un livre lu, c'est toujours une fille en moins'


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah il est de Gène le prix nobel pas de Rennes !  :rateau:  :mouais:


essaie pas de décrypter les pensées labyrinthiques de sonnyboy...tu vas te perdre dans les méandres de la folie.


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> moué...normal que j'connaisse pas, j'aime pas les intellos..
> je fonctionne selon mon adage   'un livre lu, c'est toujours une fille en moins'



C'est bizarre j'ai le même adage mais à l'inverse "un livre de plus, une fille en plus"

Va comprendre... :hein:  :love:


----------



## derennes (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre j'ai le même adage mais à l'inverse "un livre de plus, une fille en plus"
> 
> Va comprendre... :hein:  :love:


mathématiquement, le temps que tu prends a lire avec un livre sur les genoux,c'est du temps qui t'es retranché avec les femmes!
et j'aime pas qu'on discutaille mes proverbes!...
Cimer!
non mais!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre j'ai le même adage mais à l'inverse "un livre de plus, une fille en plus"
> 
> Va comprendre... :hein:  :love:



encore une histoire d'effeuillage


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2005)

C'est bon, on a fini de s'fout' sur la gueule?

...
J'peux rev'nir??


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, on a fini de s'fout' sur la gueule?
> 
> ...
> J'peux rev'nir??




Je sais pas, je reste sur mes gardes quand même  :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mathématiquement, le temps que tu prends a lire avec un livre sur les genoux,c'est du temps qui t'es retranché avec les femmes!
> et j'aime pas qu'on discutaille mes proverbes!...
> Cimer!
> non mais!



Ouai mais bon mathématiquement, quand je fais les comptes à la fin, je m'y retrouve


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, je reste sur mes gardes quand même  :mouais:



previens moi quand c'est bon alors...


(merde, j'aurais jamais du parler de la fete de la musique, moi, quel con!!)


----------



## JPTK (23 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> previens moi quand c'est bon alors...
> 
> 
> (merde, j'aurais jamais du parler de la fete de la musique, moi, quel con!!)




Ok, je te passerai un coup de fil !


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2005)

bon et bien je pense que le meilleur moyen de ne pas être déçu de la fête de la musique, c'est de rester chez soi ou alors d'être en vacances à l'étranger.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ou alors d'être en vacances à l'étranger.



Tu veux dire : à Paris. 

_Pas taper, pas taper..._


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire : à Paris.
> 
> _Pas taper, pas taper..._




C'est ennuyeux, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé ce smilie du mec effondré qui se masse les tempes avec lassitude...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool on peut ouvertement raciste aujourd'hui et tout le monde s'en tape, heureusement que tous les corses sont pas comme ça. :mouais:


 
De temps en temps, les journaleux jettent un petit os à ronger aux bons Gaulois qui pensent tout connaître sans bouger de chez eux... Cette année ; c'était le "Racisme des Corses"... Que ceux qui ont envie de se faire les dents à peu de frais, continuent à ronger... Il y a quelques années, les mêmes journaleux vous gavaient aux skinheads... Sujet à la mode... Mais c'est vrai qu'il n'y en a plus ; pas plus que d'atteintes racistes sur le beau sol de France...
C'est bizarre ; j'ai tout à coup envie de gerber...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan... pas du tout...
> 
> Moi je suis pas raciste, ce sont les autres que j'aime pas, dans leur ensemble, et ce tout à fait indépendement de toute considération raciale.
> 
> ...


 
:love: Tu es un vrai remède à la médiocrité intellectuelle 
... Et tu la fermes!!! Je ne lèche les boules à personne!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> De temps en temps, les journaleux jettent un petit os à ronger aux bons Gaulois qui pensent tout connaître sans bouger de chez eux... Cette année ; c'était le "Racisme des Corses"... Que ceux qui ont envie de se faire les dents à peu de frais, continuent à ronger... Il y a quelques années, les mêmes journaleux vous gavaient aux skinheads... Sujet à la mode... Mais c'est vrai qu'il n'y en a plus ; pas plus que d'atteintes racistes sur le beau sol de France...
> C'est bizarre ; j'ai tout à coup envie de gerber...



Et de toute façon si pour avoir la paix, faut passer pour des racistes auprès des glands, et bien je trouve pas ça cher payé.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :love:Et tu la fermes!!! Je ne lèche les boules à personne!



ça chatouille !


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça chatouille !



hep sonny, fais gaffe a toi!...y parait qu'il y aurait des rumeurs comme quoi tu allais te faire bannir de macgé...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça chatouille !


 
... Te les épilerais à la cire, moi! Tu verrais si ça chatouille...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> hep sonny, fais gaffe a toi!...y parait qu'il y aurait des rumeurs comme quoi tu allais te faire bannir de macgé...



T'as du tomber sur un vieux numéro de macg mag... de 2003...


----------



## woulf (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, je reste sur mes gardes quand même  :mouais:



Quand je pense que j'ai raté tes interventions dithyrambiques très orientées pensée unique et djeunz cool convenu, merde !

Heureusement que le petit Sonny B. des collines niçoises est intervenu 

De toutes façons, vu comment tu agresses les personnes âgées, ici même, tu n'as plus aucune crédibilité JPTK  :mouais:


----------



## krystof (24 Juin 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> JPTK




Jy Pè To Ku ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

'Tain krystof si tu t'y mets aussi on s'en sort plus !!!


----------



## krystof (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain krystof si tu t'y mets aussi on s'en sort plus !!!



Qui parle de s'en sortir ? Le combat est perdu d'avance.


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Jy Pè To Ku ?


t'es écrivain?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

ça va chier !!!!!

j'adore !!!


----------



## purestyle (24 Juin 2005)

tu parles, ça va sûrement fermer


----------



## woulf (24 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> tu parles, ça va sûrement fermer



quel dommage, car hormis le gaucho galopin, le bien nommé JPTK, tout le monde se tient à peu près bien...


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> De temps en temps, les journaleux jettent un petit os à ronger aux bons Gaulois qui pensent tout connaître sans bouger de chez eux... Cette année ; c'était le "Racisme des Corses"... Que ceux qui ont envie de se faire les dents à peu de frais, continuent à ronger... Il y a quelques années, les mêmes journaleux vous gavaient aux skinheads... Sujet à la mode... Mais c'est vrai qu'il n'y en a plus ; pas plus que d'atteintes racistes sur le beau sol de France...
> C'est bizarre ; j'ai tout à coup envie de gerber...




Petit méprisant va   50 % des crimes racistes en France qui ont lieu en Corse, je l'ai pas sorti de ma hotte à conneries, ni même de France inter.
Mon meilleur ami, blond comme les blés, animateur pendant les vacances, qui est parti avec un vieux Renault Traffic  (ouai je sais ça ça craint) et une bande de gamins "turbulents" (jeunes quoi, plutot banals en vérité) mais beaucoup trop connotés cité et surtout pas assez blancs du tout, je t'explique même pas les problèmes qu'il a eu, entre les insultes racistes, les agressions physiques, c'était l'horreur. Heureusement, la patron du camping l'avait pris sous son égide, grâce à lui tout s'est arrangé, mais il a du se battre à 2 reprises pour défendre les gamins, plutôt lamentables quoi... 
Lui était partis sans a priori, c'était avant la déferlante médiatique sur le racisme Corse (ah ouai il y a eu des morts, bizarre qu'on en parle autant), bah il est revenu un peu choqué à vrai dire, moins face à ces actes violentes et racistes que devant la passivité de ceux qui n'étaient pas d'accord, mais n'osaient pas le dire. :mouais: 

Après si les manifs anti racisme en Corse, c'est aussi une invention médiatique, laisse moi rigoler 5 minutes.  Mermet avait fait une émission intéressante y a pas longtemps d'ailleurs.

Ensuite, être fier d'avoir la tranquillité parce qu'une bande de cons, et là je parle pas forcément des Corses, trouve sa tranquillité grâce à des armes, faut vraiment être le dernier des imbéciles, et là on ne parlera plus de médiocrité intellectuelle, mais d'absence. 

Tiens je vais en Corse cet été, je te payerai un coup si tu veux PATOCHMAN, du moins si tu laisses ton berreta bien en vue sur la table   :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2005)

J'aurais bien donné mon avis aussi, mais j'ai peur d'en froisser certains, je repasserais....


----------



## madlen (24 Juin 2005)

Rabat joie !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mon meilleur ami, blond comme les blés...



plutôt grand, baraque, avec les yeux bleus??
:sifffle: :rateau:

...
Je déconne, je déconne!!!!
JE DECONNE!!!


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as du tomber sur un vieux numéro de macg mag... de 2003...



Celui où tu faisais la double page centrale ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> plutôt grand, baraque, avec les yeux bleus??
> :sifffle: :rateau:
> 
> ...
> ...




Pas compris... :mouais: Arien tu veux dire ?  

Mais en effet c'est un peu son portrait, musclé plutôt que baraqué, bien fait quoi, un sportif assidu.


----------



## derennes (24 Juin 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Celui où tu faisais la double page centrale ?  :love:  :love:  :love:



mdrrrrrrrrrrrr
sonnyboy a poil!...ce serait beau!


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris... :mouais: Arien tu veux dire ?



ben tu vois qu't'as compris!! 

par contre c'est aryen, pas arien


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben tu vois qu't'as compris!!
> 
> par contre c'est aryen, pas arien




Non, non, je parlais bien des ariens, les habitants de Aria, un satellite de Urna, une planète hors de notre système solaire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, je parlais bien des ariens, les habitants de Aria, un satellite de Urna, une planète hors de notre système solaire.




ah ok!
j'avais un peu le doute, je m'disais aussi...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> mdrrrrrrrrrrrr
> sonnyboy a poil!...ce serait beau!



J'ai bien quelques poils à vous montrer...

Mais bon..


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien quelques poils à vous montrer...
> 
> Mais bon..


t'aurais pas plutot un de ces fameux morceaux fait en MDAO ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ok!
> j'avais un peu le doute, je m'disais aussi...



Ouh la la.. les discussions sont trés "tendance fac de lettres"... en ce moment...


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la la.. les discussions sont trés "tendance fac de lettres"... en ce moment...




Ca change de "bourin élevé à la gibson, deep purple et la valvestar !"


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca change de "bourin élevé à la gibson, deep purple et la valvestar !"



ça change de ça certes... mais ça mêne pas à grand chose... sinon ça se saurait.


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça change de ça certes... mais ça mêne pas à grand chose... sinon ça se saurait.




Et alors ??? Montre moi la voie petit tracteur !  :love:


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça change de ça certes... mais ça mêne pas à grand chose... sinon ça se saurait.



Ca me rappelle :

"Les macs si c'était si bien que ça, ça se saurait"

En passant.. juste comme ça !


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la la.. les discussions sont trés "tendance fac de lettres"... en ce moment...




ET LA TENDANCE "JE T'EMMERDE" TU PREFERES??!!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle :
> 
> "Les macs si c'était si bien que ça, ça se saurait"
> 
> En passant.. juste comme ça !



Je te ferai remarquer, kiki, que je dis encore plus de mal du mac maintenant que j'en ai un, car, grosso modo, je suis déçu.

Y aurait pas garage band, je serais trés déçu.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ET LA TENDANCE "JE T'EMMERDE" TU PREFERES??!!



Ben honnêtement oui je préferre, ça a le mérite d'être clair.

Et puis me faire tancer vertement par un intégriste de l'anti racisme forcené, inutile et mal placé, aurait même tendance à me rassurer.


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je te ferai remarquer, kiki, que je dis encore plus de mal du mac maintenant que j'en ai un, car, grosso modo, je suis déçu.
> 
> Y aurait pas garage band, je serais trés déçu.



J'ai un pote il préfère sa guitare Kawax à ma Gibson Les Paul, j'ai laissé tombé j'avoue...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un pote il préfère sa guitare Kawax à ma Gibson Les Paul, j'ai laissé tombé j'avoue...



Kawax je connais pas.

Gibson, c'est trop lourd.

Et un mac, c'est certainement beaucoup mieux qu'un PC équipé de Windows (encore que...).

Mais c'est trés comparable à un PC équipé de linux, sauf que :

- C'est trois fois plus cher
- C'est deux fois moins rapide


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> - C'est deux fois moins rapide




Ouai là je suis pas sûr du tout mais bon si tu le dis, c'est que tu dois savoir  


Kawax = C'est le nom dont je me souviens plus, mais c'est la guitare achetée au géant casino pour 100 ¤ avec l'accordeur, le chevalet, la sangle et l'ampli 10 W.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai là je suis pas sûr du tout mais bon si tu le dis, c'est que tu dois savoir



Ben oui j'ai les deux sous la main...

sans rire c'est peut être l'imac qui est un veau, ou le mien qui marche à 10%, mais ne serait ce que mettre un texte en gras dans word, ça prend une seconde...

c'est hallucinant.


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui j'ai les deux sous la main...
> 
> sans rire c'est peut être l'imac qui est un veau, ou le mien qui marche à 10%, mais ne serait ce que mettre un texte en gras dans word, ça prend une seconde...
> 
> c'est hallucinant.




Forcément, je sais pas d'où vient le problème, mais à ta place je l'aurais également mauvaise, sachant que j'ai un PM G4 1 ghz avec 1 go de ram et que ce genre de manip est évidemment et heureusement immédiate.... j'ai déjà lu des commentaires de ce genre ça me semble absolument surréaliste, je sais pas d'où ça vient mais c'est évidemment pas normal. Surtout que je sais quand même de quoi je parle puisque que quand je suis en vacances, je passe sur un imac G3 400 mhz, et franchement ça me va bien, tant que je lui en demande pas trop, tout ça avec office 2001.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Forcément, je sais pas d'où vient le problème, mais à ta place je l'aurais également mauvaise, sachant que j'ai un PM G4 1 ghz avec 1 go de ram et que ce genre de manip est évidemment et heureusement immédiate.... j'ai déjà lu des commentaires de ce genre ça me semble absolument surréaliste, je sais pas d'où ça vient mais c'est évidemment pas normal. Surtout que je sais quand même de quoi je parle puisque que quand je suis en vacances, je passe sur un imac G3 400 mhz, et franchement ça me va bien, tant que je lui en demande pas trop, tout ça avec office 2001.



Sans compter le fait que à l'achat j'ai senti le truc et que j'ai pris 512 meg de ram.

J'aurais du prendre plus (surtout qu'évidement y a deux barrettes de 256 dedans... au lieu d'une de 512...)

Mais les vendre à 256 c'est carrément une insulte.


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter le fait que à l'achat j'ai senti le truc et que j'ai pris 512 meg de ram.
> 
> J'aurais du prendre plus (surtout qu'évidement y a deux barrettes de 256 dedans... au lieu d'une de 512...)
> 
> Mais les vendre à 256 c'est carrément une insulte.




Ouai mais nan, sérieux, l'imac DV 400 que j'utilise a 384 mo de ram et si c'est pas un foudre de guerre, loin de là, il fait chier pour des trucs aussi bateaux ! :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juin 2005)

Mais peut être que le mien déconne...

Sans compter le bruit insupportable évidement..

Non, décidément pas trés cool.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais du prendre plus (surtout qu'évidement y a deux barrettes de 256 dedans... au lieu d'une de 512...)



et quand t'achetes a 256, t'as 2 barrettes de 128...
... J'ai trouve ca grandiose aussi...


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter le bruit insupportable évidement..




Ah ouai, bah là tu as tout dit, il doit monter à 78 °C aussi nan ? Une carte mère à changer quoi, comme 30 % des imac à en croire les retours.

De toute façon l'imac c'est un mac de gonzesse, vous croyez quoi aussi  :rateau: 

Moi j'en ai essayé 2, un bruyant et poussif, à te dégouter des macs, et un autre, silencieux, souple, puissant, un mac quoi... décidément cet imac...  :mouais:


----------



## purestyle (25 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais peut être que le mien déconne...
> 
> Sans compter le bruit insupportable évidement..
> 
> Non, décidément pas trés cool.




la rubrique switch t'attend à bras ouvert, n'hésite pas à y laisser tes impressions


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En première partie, je peux proposer un groupe de polyphonies d'ici... C'est pas cruel, ça? ...



Arrêtes, avec les chants basques, c'est les seules musiques "vocales" qui vaillent d'être écoutées !

Je t'échange tous les opéras du monde contre un seul groupe polyphonique corse !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Petit méprisant va   50 % des crimes racistes en France qui ont lieu en Corse, je l'ai pas sorti de ma hotte à conneries, ni même de France inter.


... Ont lieu? En permanence? Tous les ans? Ah? ... Ou plutôt cette année, dans un contexte assez particulier? Il me semble que l'alsace, dans le genre est souvent bien placée... Mais je n'en tire aucune généralité ; même en y ayant séjourné périodiquement et en y entendant de ces propos...
Mais pour la Corse, la presse, locale ou Nationale s'est aussi empréssée de taxer certains atentats de "Racistes", alors qu'après coup, il ne s'agissai,t par exemple, que de règlements de comptes (Et même entre marocains... si si ; ça existe). Et jamais aucun réajustement de la part des médias là dessus... Les chiffres... Et je ne suis pas un PETIT méprisant...



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ... mais beaucoup trop connotés cité et surtout pas assez blancs du tout, je t'explique même pas les problèmes qu'il a eu, entre les insultes racistes, les agressions physiques, c'était l'horreur. Heureusement, la patron du camping l'avait pris sous son égide, grâce à lui tout s'est arrangé, mais il a du se battre à 2 reprises pour défendre les gamins, plutôt lamentables quoi...



Là aussi ; spécifique à la Corse??? Pour avoir vécu, en dehors de mon ile, dans une région rurale, ou le FN fait des scores record alors que certains habitants n'ont jamais vu que très peu d'immigrés, l'implantation de groupes "connotés cités" pose exactement le même genre de problèmes... Là aussi, quel est le rôle des amplifications médiatiques sur les cités...
Maintenant ; ici, la "connotation cités" est refusée. J'hadère. Et pour moi, cela n'a rien à voir avec le racisme. La monidre des délicatesses, preuve d'intelligence et de savoir vivre, quand on visite une autre région ou un autre pays serait peut être de savoir laisser ses propres connotations au vestiaire... C'est ce que je passe mon temps à expliquer aux ados que j'amène en voyage... Observer les autres avec respect en sachant mettre de côté ses particularismes à la con, quand on n'est pas chez soi. Réac?
Si tu veux. Alors j'assume... Je fuis les groupes de frenchies braillards et cocardiers à l'étranger ; et j'aime ça!



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ... bah il est revenu un peu choqué à vrai dire, moins face à ces actes violentes et racistes que devant la passivité de ceux qui n'étaient pas d'accord, mais n'osaient pas le dire. :mouais:


Je ne vais pas revenir sur l'histoire du XXe en France...
Tu as déjà vu briller un calibre dans une discussion qui s'embale? Moi oui... C'est très spècial. On ressent un intense moment de vide intellectuel... Je me permet moins de juger certains trucs, depuis... Il y a des choses qui te marquent... Quand tu les vis en live.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Après si les manifs anti racisme en Corse, c'est aussi une invention médiatique, laisse moi rigoler 5 minutes.  Mermet avait fait une émission intéressante y a pas longtemps d'ailleurs.



La manif, nécéssaire et envisagée au début par "Ava BAsta!" (Que je respecte profondément pour leurs positions et la finesse de leurs analyse des phénomènes locaux) a été décidée par le préfet, donc, par "plus haut"...
Là où j'ai apprécié l'émission de Mermet, qui s'inscrit dans une durée, contrairement à un article éjaculateur précoce d'un quelconque journaleux ; c'est quand elle a commencé à faire ressortir le fait que les choses s'arangeraient sur des générations... C'est lent tout ça. Je préfère ce genre de prise de conscience à toutes les mayonnaises républicaines qui retombent plus vite qu'elles ne sont montées...
Pour finir; je suis anti raciste, surtout en mémoire de mon grand père et de ses tirailleurs Marocains qui sont allés se faire trouer la peau pour libérer NOTRE île... Ca a une vraie signification pour moi


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2005)

Merci pour ces éclaircissements et ce post intelligent et rassurant.



> Tu as déjà vu briller un calibre dans une discussion qui s'embale? Moi oui... C'est très spècial. On ressent un intense moment de vide intellectuel... Je me permet moins de juger certains trucs, depuis... Il y a des choses qui te marquent... Quand tu les vis en live.



Mais là je comprends pas, je vois pas où tu veux en venir, je ne sais pas si tu parles d'admiration, de crainte, de peur, de raison, si tu trouves ça légitime ou pas ?

En tout cas j'espère bien ne jamais avoir à vivre cette expérience, ça ne m'intéresse pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais là je comprends pas, je vois pas où tu veux en venir, je ne sais pas si tu parles d'admiration, de crainte, de peur, de raison, si tu trouves ça légitime ou pas ?
> 
> En tout cas j'espère bien ne jamais avoir à vivre cette expérience, ça ne m'intéresse pas.



C'est très confus pour moi aussi... Les armes font partie de nos traditions ; je me refuse à dire de notre culture... on mettra pas mal de temps à se débarrasser du problème, pour ne pas dire que l'on n'est pas sortis de l'auberge...
Je me souviens juste que, en m'apprenant à tirer, mon grand père m'a lègué une éthique, là dessus... Le problèmes vient souvent que cette éthique des vieux se fait de plus en plus la malle

Tout ceci ne serait que du mauvais folklore si ça nétait pas dramatique ; autant que nos contradictions, que cet "état de droit" qui me fait tant ricaner n'est pas près de nous aider à résoudre...


----------

